# Cant think of a title :/



## Harbinger (Jul 7, 2013)

What do you do if your stuck on deciding a title?
Im just stumped :/
Its a sci-fi and i want it to sound cool but not corny :/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 7, 2013)

get drunk, come up with names, get sober, DONT CHOOSE THOSE NAMES


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Cjocgufugictvyuctudtstcityictifdturuisdatartuvhknm figcifugidtusyr

Unscramble that.

By the time you'll figure it out you'll think of a title.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 7, 2013)

Some strange portal opened up but i didnt come with a name from it :/

Forgot to say, the main atagonists are helghasty type aliens, the setting is a remote wild world with one colony. The climate is arid and dry with sudden heavy snow. So i was trying to think of cold snowy words, and hot or dry grassland kinda words and mixing them up, like Burning snow or some shit like that, not that though, i dont think...maybe...

But yeah, also tried just thinking of cool words i like, the main characters fur colour is like a dark ash colour, combined with the snow i was thinking of Ash Fall or something like that, but it didnt make sense despite sounding cool :/


----------



## Car Fox (Jul 7, 2013)

Come up with every title you can think of that pertain to the plot and isn't copyrighted (Search it if you have one, and don't know, that's what I do). If that doesn't work, try something less complex.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Some strange portal opened up but i didnt come with a name from it :/
> 
> Forgot to say, the main atagonists are helghasty type aliens, the setting is a remote wild world with one colony. The climate is arid and dry with sudden heavy snow. So i was trying to think of cold snowy words, and hot or dry grassland kinda words and mixing them up, like Burning snow or some shit like that, not that though, i dont think...maybe...
> 
> But yeah, also tried just thinking of cool words i like, the main characters fur colour is like a dark ash colour, combined with the snow i was thinking of Ash Fall or something like that, but it didnt make sense despite sounding cool :/


Titles are meant to catch the eye.
Ash fall or something of that sort catches my eye.
Think up different variations of this and choose the best.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 7, 2013)

Well thats promising thanks. I liked Ash Fall but it didnt make sense, if Ash is a metaphor for the main character he doesnt fall from anywhere :/

Back on his home world he excelled in wintery conditions hunting, so snow on this planet would be ideal for him, his chance to shine kinda thing. So maybe something to do with snow or stealth?
Shadow Ash?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

When I heard Ash Fall
I thought of inverse Snow fall.
Ash for main char.
Fall for snow fall.
Put it together you have a dark shadowy thing going on.

I dunno.
Ash fall made more sense.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 7, 2013)

Regardless of if it does or it doesnt, i should still be able to get away with it if it sounds cool right?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Regardless of if it does or it doesnt, i should still be able to get away with it if it sounds cool right?


Yeah.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 7, 2013)

Done 
Thanks, was waiting till i had a title before i posted it, just put the prologue and chapter one up.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11024610/


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Done
> Thanks, was waiting till i had a title before i posted it, just put the prologue and chapter one up.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11024610/


Yay :3c
Ill give it a read here soon.
Real life things suck amirite? :v


----------



## Cain (Jul 7, 2013)

Dune.

Oh shit, wait.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 7, 2013)

Think of what's incredibly significant in the story, be it an object, person, concept, or theme.

What is it called?

That's your title.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Think of what's incredibly significant in the story, be it an object, person, concept, or theme.
> 
> What is it called?
> 
> That's your title.


"Yiff"


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> "Yiff"



The Musical.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Sarcastic Coffeecup said:
> 
> 
> > "Yiff"
> ...


This NEEDS to happen.
Once I get settled down here I will try my DAMNDEST to this.
I may require assistance.
I shall recruit other!


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This NEEDS to happen.
> Once I get settled down here I will try my DAMNDEST to this.
> I may require assistance.
> I shall recruit other!



It already exists in one form or another.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> It already exists in one form or another.


But a FaF version?


----------



## Cain (Jul 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This NEEDS to happen.
> Once I get settled down here I will try my DAMNDEST to this.
> I may require assistance.
> I shall recruit other!


You do realize it'll just be a bunch of people in murrsuits fucking on a stage, right?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2013)

Cain said:


> You do realize it'll just be a bunch of people in murrsuits fucking on a stage, right?


Maybe he is aware of that and wants the lead role in the musical of yiff and sexually transmitted diseases.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 8, 2013)

Cain said:


> You do realize it'll just be a bunch of people in murrsuits fucking on a stage, right?



*IN 3D!*


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Cain said:


> You do realize it'll just be a bunch of people in murrsuits fucking on a stage, right?



I was going to make it a written story.  :I. 

Where the fuck would I find enough murrsuiters?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

I've run into this problem many times.


First, think about what the problem is in your story. What are the characters facing, trying to figure out? Try putting something from that in the title.


The title is just as important as the cover, it needs to be eye-catching. Something like, "Chronicles," Would look good, but if it doesn't quite suit the story, then there are many more possibilities.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 9, 2013)

You can start by reading your own story.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You can start by reading your own story.



Actually that's really good advice. Your point of view might change once you've given the thing a full read. 

After that, give it something simple. 

For instance,  Dune  is short and sweet and leaves a person wondering what exactly its about. 

I'm a big fan of stuff like "To Kill a Mocking Bird" or "The Green Mile". Symbolism in the title is always great.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 9, 2013)

Thats just the name of one of the characters. That races language in impossible to speak by others, so they pick their own ones in other languages, usually sounding stupid. Its not saying thats the title anywhere is it?
Thought i saved it as Ash Fall.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 9, 2013)

Zabrina said:
			
		

> Something like, "Chronicles," Would look good, but if it doesn't quite suit the story, then there are many more possibilities.


My one word of advice would be to not call it "Chronicles", or "The Chronicles of [insert word here]".  You know what a chronicle is?  It's a list of events told in chronological order.  In other words, a fucking story.  Unless it's C.S. Lewis, I automatically avoid any novels or stories with the word 'chronicle' in the title (and even he loses a few points for using it), just because I rarely have the energy or the time to read something that unapologetically pretentious.

Otherwise, I don't know.  I suck at coming up with titles.  Just keep in mind that whatever you come up with needs to fit the tone of the work.  The first chapter of a series on working on over at Weasyl is called "To Boldy Go, Out of Sheer Boredom", which I used to let the reader know it was going to be a bit whimsical and to give a hint of what was to come.  But that's just a chapter title.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 9, 2013)

Hahah mines just called Chapter 1 and 2 for now, although i should name them.
I keep thinking of a lot of little adjustmens here and there after i "finish" a bit and post it -_-
I suppose Ash Fall would fit the general mood, towards the end it does get wintery, and shit does go down and get destroyed.

And i just noticed butterfly god you were on about the _Dune_, not my character Dune, my bad.


----------

